# Rebooted Kindle but only Archived Items Page shows



## Searat7 (Dec 15, 2010)

Immediately after downloading a new Amazon book to Kindle from laptop the Kindle 2 froze up...then went blank. I held the on button for 30 seconds it the system re-booted but all I can access is one page Archived Items (0).  I know my books are still on the Kindle because I tried to transfer 2 from my laptop and received message that file was already on Kindle. Any suggestions would be appreciated. ( I don't use wireless transfer as I am overseas)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle should be able to show what you have actually on the device on a restart. Archived items will show as 0 after a restart until it connects wirelessly. Best thing I can suggest is try another restart -- maybe do it via the software this time -- menu/settings/menu/restart and see if that fixes it. If not, it's probably time to contact Kindle Customer Support. Good luck.


----------

